# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Patio construstion advice - correct fasteners to attach Ledger to brick wall

## Foddy77

I am building a patio which will be a fixed at one end to the house. I'm not sure on the best fasteners to use or best technique.  
The sheeting will be Twin Wall Polycarbonate so not much weight 
The ledge will be 140 x 42 LVL and I want to butt the joist 90 x 42 LVL to the ledger at a 5º fall. 
Question: What is the best fastening to use to secure ledger to wall? 
                           - I was thinking 10 x 125mm Lag Screws with sleeves or are Dynabolts a better option. 
                 How can I fix the joist to the ledger? I'd rather not use hangers as the type I've seen at Bunnings look a bit cheap, Pryda?  
Thank you

----------


## Marc

What sort of wall? Full brick? Double brick? Brick veneer? Blocks?

----------


## Foddy77

Hi Marc, Double brick!

----------


## Foddy77

This is a rough plan!

----------


## Marc

Anka screws to fix the ledger to the bricks.

----------


## Foddy77

What size would you recommend? Are they best to go through to the second brick as well?

----------


## David.Elliott

My advice is to run another row of posts and an additional bearer and not to connect to the existing house at all. That way you also get to leave a gap for termite inspection. In my experience the fixings in brick will, with the flex and movement of the deck will chew out and become loose.

----------


## GavMan

You can get chemset anchor sleeves, you insert the mesh sleave then the chemset using a caulking gun then fix the bolts to that and it will harden as a solid structure

----------

